# Carpet Installation Opinions



## the hammer (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm making some changes as shown in the jon boat conversion sub-forum - Choice to Mod.
Before I make any commitments regarding carpeting the deck, I would like to see get some feedback. I'm leaning toward carpeting the 4 sections I currently have, main deck, foredeck and side decks as 1 piece OR should I carpet each section separately? If I do each separately, it would allow me to hinge the side decks for storage areas or rod lockers?
Thanks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 17, 2007)

Do it separately! It may come in handy in the future if you need to work under there - run wires, etc.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 17, 2007)

Agreed. I'd do it in sections also for said purpose, and if you need to replace/repair a section you won't have to take-up the entire carpet. I did my boat deck carpeting in 3 sections (fwd, mid, and aft). Made it a lot easier during installation.


----------



## the hammer (Dec 17, 2007)

The electrical deal sealed it. It's being carpeted in sections. That will also allow me to do the work in my basement.
Thanks!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 17, 2007)

Even though you made up your mind already I was gonna say sections also.  I know, who cares right!!!!!!!!!Oh well.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2007)

I also vote sections for the previously mentioned reasons _*PLUS*_ It has to be easier handling smaller pieces than trying to manhandle a long single piece of carpet.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 19, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> ..._*PLUS*_ It has to be easier handling smaller pieces than trying to manhandle a long single piece of carpet.



That's a definite affirmative! I originally thought about one long piece but quickly decided against it once I had it layed on the boat and attempted to get it situated in place. Oh, and change blades often on your utility knife (if that's what you'll be using) when cutting the carpet, so that you get good clean cuts, and prevent fraying/raveling of the material.


ps: Measure twice, cut once. Or in my case, measure _multiple_ times just to be sure, lol :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2007)

When and if I have to redo mine I was thinking about using two different colors. One for the fore and aft casting decks and a different color in the cockpit area.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 19, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> When and if I have to redo mine I was thinking about using two different colors. One for the fore and aft casting decks and a different color in the cockpit area.



Funny you should mention that. If I would have had the opportunity when I was carpeting mine, I was thinking about doing maybe about a 1' - 1.5' wide strip down the length (centerline) using a darker gray color to contrast with a lighter gray on each side. I thought that would look kinda neat, and different from any boat around here, but Lowe's only had one color of gray


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2007)

The stripe thing would look pretty cool, but would require some very straight cuts.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> The stripe thing would look pretty cool, but would require some very straight cuts.



Yep, it would, but as long as you use sharp blades for cutting and use a straight-edge (flat bar, angle iron, etc) as a guide it could be done. When I was laying-out my cut lines I flipped the carpet over and made my marks on the black rubber backing using a silver Sharpie. Just had to remember whether to cut on the outside, inside, or the middle of the drawn line. I tried to stay on the outside of the line mostly, and would use scissors for trimming excess when needed. There are a couple of places on mine where I had to add fill-in pieces (1/8"-1/4" wide) to cover a bad cut, but those were in the inside corners and are now covered.


----------



## the hammer (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it necessary to use adhesive to attach the carpet to the deck? The adhesive I have requires 65* F for application, we're not going to see a safe ambient temp like that for 4 or 5 months.
Can I use screws w/donut washers every 12-18" safely. Thanks.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

the hammer said:


> Is it necessary to use adhesive to attach the carpet to the deck? The adhesive I have requires 65* F for application, we're not going to see a safe ambient temp like that for 4 or 5 months.
> Can I use screws w/donut washers every 12-18" safely. Thanks.



Are you talking about using the screws around the perimeter of the deck, or across the entire deck? I would say yes you can use the screws w/washers, but there will be the possibility of the carpet stretching slightly (depending on carpet thickness) while walking/moving around the boat. If you're going to use the screws as a temporary fastening method (so you can use the boat now), then glue the carpet come warmer temps, I don't see any adverse effects that could/might happen. If you decide to do it, I recommend using stainless screws/washers. 

I just ran out to the garage to take a peek at the glue container I used, and it also states to not use it below 65 degrees. I'm not so sure if that has to do with drying-time (which it would affect), but probably has to do with the workability of spreading it. I used the Henry 663 Outdoor Carpet Glue (Lowe's), and it had the consistency of fairly thick pancake batter, but spread easily, but didn't run down the vertical surfaces. Used a 1/8" notched rectangular trowel, conveniently sold next to the glue. 

Oh, something I just remembered, after I would glue down a section of carpet I would use my wife's wooden rolling pin to work the carpet from the middle of the section towards the edges. It worked to get any air bubbles and wrinkles out, and it tended to spread any globs of glue out evenly. I was in trouble after she saw me using her rolling pin :shock:


----------



## the hammer (Dec 20, 2007)

I was going to start at one end, pull the carpet tight and attach with small horseshoe nails. Next step, screws with donut or anthill washers every 12-18" horizontally and vertically.
When the screws are completed, I would pull edges of the carpet under then use some sort of snap edging to keep the carpet taut.
It was going to be a temporary measure until weather was okay for proper glue application.


----------



## dangergravy (Jan 23, 2008)

You don't really have to keep changing you blade on utility knife just break it off (the dull part) I did my whole boat (3 sections) with 2 blades learned it from a carpenter


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 23, 2008)

dangergravy said:


> You don't really have to keep changing you blade on utility knife just break it off (the dull part) I did my whole boat (3 sections) with 2 blades learned it from a carpenter



A blade that is designed to break at specific points along the blade, or just a regular blade? What are you breaking it with/against? Just curious.

Almost forgot....Welcome Aboard!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

dangergravy said:


> You don't really have to keep changing you blade on utility knife just break it off (the dull part) I did my whole boat (3 sections) with 2 blades learned it from a carpenter



Welcome Dangergravy,
Thanks for joining!  

Great tip with the blade!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2008)

dangergravy said:


> You don't really have to keep changing you blade on utility knife just break it off (the dull part) I did my whole boat (3 sections) with 2 blades learned it from a carpenter


Now, cutting it off with bolt cutters might be a possibility, but if you have ever snapped a blade while using one, you will know that the blade piece is downright lethal when flying through the air. :shock: 

But, I can see that as being a great idea, provided it is cut with a safer method. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 24, 2008)

Bolt cutters prolly won't close enough to cut a razor blade. I woul dsay the best way would be a bench vise clamped on the "save" piece and a pair of vise grips on the scrap piece. But I may be cheap but I buy razor blades in the 100 count dispenser and when they get dull on the corners they become scaper blades.


----------

